# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Sprzedam lek przeciwpasożytniczy Yomesan Niklozamid Niclosam

## yomesan sprzedam

Sprzedam lek przeciwpasożytniczy Yomesan Niklozamid Niclosamide Devermin Radeverm Teniarene Trédémine

Odstąpie tabletki Niclosamide 500mg na pasożyty, tasiemce. Lek jest w oryginalnym opakowaniu, zawierającym 100 tabletek.
Termin ważności 9.2020.
Cena za tabletkę 2.5zł plus 20zł koszt lotniczej wysyłki rejestrowanej z Tajlandii lub 4zł plus 25zł pobraniowej z Polski.
Mogę wysłać opakowanie 100 tabletek za 200zł.

Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw@gmail.com

----------


## prazykwantel sprzedam

PAKIET RODZINNY Sprzedam 5 leków pasożyty tasiemce przywry motylice glisty nużeńce świerzb 300zl


Oferuję wybór 5 leków przeciwpasożytniczych 102 tabletek za 300 zł (włącza koszt wysyłki pobraniowej z Polski lub lotniczej rejestrowanej z Tajlandii).
Poniższa mieszanka działa na całe spektrum (tasiemce, przywry, motylice, glisty i inne, po nużeńce, świerzb).
Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają. W ten sposób można skutecznie pozbyć się ich wszystkich i najmniejszym kosztem. Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie, włącznie z czworonogami i cyklicznie, np. co pół roku.

Vermox Mebendazole 100mg, 50 tabletek, wartość 100zł, 03.2020

Yomesan Niklozamid 500mg, 40 tabletek, opakowania kartonowe 10 blistrów x 4, wartość 120zł, 01.2022

Prazykwantel 600mg, 10 tabletek, wartość 50zł, 04.2020

Zentel Albendazole 200mg, 10 tabletek, 5 opakowań kartonowych po 1 blistr 2 tabletki, wartość 100zł, 12.2020

Stromectol Ivermektyna 6mg, 2 tabletki, wartość 40zł, 04.2019

Razem 102 tabletki, które można użyć w dowolnej kolejności, chociaż moje osobiste doświadczenie wskazuje mi zaczynać od najtańszych po prostu z powodów ekonomicznych.

Pasożyty, na które działają te leki:

tasiemce (uzbrojony, nieuzbrojony, bąblowcowy, bruzdogłowiec szeroki, karłowaty),
różne przywry (kocia, chińska, płucna, krwawa), motylica wątrobowa,
glista ludzka,
filarie,
włośnie kręte,
włosogłówki,
węgorki jelitowe,
tęgoryjce,
owsiki ludzkie,
krętki,
gronkowiec złocisty,
paciorkowce,
toksoplazmozy,
rzęsistki,
chlamydie,
lamblie,
nużeńce,
świerzb.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Jan Krongboon

massagewarsaw gmail com

----------


## prazykwantel-sprzedam

Testy leku na tasiemca w leczeniu COVID-19. Są pierwsze wyniki

Szczepionka przeciw COVID-19 na pewno jest kluczowym elementem pokonania pandemii koronawirusa, ale wciąż nie ustają również wysiłki nad poszukiwaniem leku na tę chorobę. W Berlinie naukowcy podjęli właśnie próbę przetestowania niklozamidu w leczeniu infekcji koronawirusem. Standardowo lek stosowany jest od lat do zwalczania zakażenia tasiemcem.

Substancje aktywne hamujące rozmnażanie się wirusa

Berlińska klinika Charite poinformowała w poniedziałek, że testuje zastosowanie leku przeciwpasożytniczego niklozamid, używanego do zwalczania zakażenia tasiemcem, w leczeniu infekcji koronawirusowych. Wyniki są obiecujące - napisał portal rbb24.

"Naukowcy z Niemieckiego Centrum Badań nad Zakażeniami w Charite i Uniwersytetu w Bonn przeanalizowali, w jaki sposób wirus przeprogramowuje metabolizm komórki gospodarza na swoją korzyść" - pisze portal.

Jak informują na łamach czasopisma naukowego "Nature Communications", udało im się zidentyfikować cztery substancje aktywne, które hamują rozmnażanie się wirusa w komórkach.

Lek na tasiemca w leczeniu COVID-19

- Niklozamid wykazał najsilniejszy efekt w naszych badaniach hodowli komórkowych, a ponadto jest to lek, który od lat jest dopuszczony do stosowania w infekcjach tasiemcem - wyjaśnia Marcel Mueller z Instytutu Wirusologii w Charite, jest również dobrze tolerowany w potencjalnie skutecznych dawkach.

- Sądzimy, że jest to najbardziej obiecujący z czterech nowych kandydatów na leki - podkreśla.

W badaniu klinicznym Charite chce teraz sprawdzić, czy lek jest bezpieczny w stosowaniu, tolerowany i skuteczny u pacjentów z niedawno zdiagnozowanym COVID-19.

portal.abczdrowie.pl/testy-leku-na-tasiemca-w-leczeniu-covid-19

----------

